# Spare panels for Pulse X



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/18)

Dear Vendors

Anyone stock the extra panels for the pulse x ?? Preferably the Ultem and frosted blue ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Hi Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama 

Not sure if these will fit the Pulse X
https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vandyvape-pulse-bf-squonk-box-mod-panels-frosted-blue/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/18)

Silver said:


> Hi Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama
> 
> Not sure if these will fit the Pulse X
> https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vandyvape-pulse-bf-squonk-box-mod-panels-frosted-blue/



Thank you Mr @Silver but unfortunately not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Thank you Mr @Silver but unfortunately not



Okay, damn
Maybe those are for the mech version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/18)

I have Green, Black and “Ultem” here:
https://vapeguy.co.za/pulse-X-80W-90w-panels

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have Green, Black and “Ultem” here:
> https://vapeguy.co.za/pulse-X-80W-90w-panels


Stupid question but how close to ultem is the "ultem" one ?... like banana yellow to replica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Stupid question but how close to ultem is the "ultem" one ?... like banana yellow to replica


The colour is pretty much ultem, it’s just that it’s not made from the real trademarked Ultem

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The colour is pretty much ultem, it’s just that it’s not made from the real trademarked Ultem



Dankie Mnr, order will be placed shortly

Reactions: Like 3


----------

